
Do Not Track: The pros and cons of being followed - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/debate/do-not-track-the-pros-and-cons-of-being-followed/6368347
======
bartl
>And without the targeting, advertisers will be paying a whole lot less for
access to the networks and for far fewer revenue-generating click-throughs.

Not true. Advertisers just pay as much as everybody else does. Do you have an
idea of the price of a single 2 page spread ad in a popular magazine? A _lot_.

Advertisers are spoiled. And if everybody else can only muddle along, well,
that's what they'll do too. At the price everybody else is paying.

